# What kind of moss is best to attaching to driftwood



## usmctowgnr (Nov 5, 2004)

I have a nice large piece of driftwood that I want to attach some moss to. What is the best kind and what is the best way to do it. Thanks

Joey


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

ive attached some java moss to some rock and driftwood in my tank and it seems to be doing pretty well even with low light.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Except of Java Moss you can try Monosolenium Tenerum (Pellia) which is a beautifull and easy plant...but not a moss....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

use thread, or fishing line to attach to the moss.

Seriously, any moss will attach to a log if tied to it for long enough


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I just tucked the java moss in my tank into a convenient crevasse in the wood and it latched on and grew like crazy.


----------



## mustang94 (Nov 22, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I just tucked the java moss in my tank into a convenient crevasse in the wood and it latched on and grew like crazy.


 Where did you get your driftwood at? Unless there is another Shippensburg,PA I live right down the road from you. I was going to get wood from Laurel/Fuller Lake but was worried about the mineral content in it.


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Java moss


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

riccia


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

kingsnar said:


> riccia


Riccia is a liverwort, not a moss. Also, it likes to float. Keep in submerged is kind of tough. You have to net it down to whatever you want it to be attached to.

I'm with Dippy on this one... Any moss you can get a hold of will attach to driftwood if you tie it down. Different mosses have different lighting requirements so keep that in mind. Java moss is the most common and probably the easiest to grow, but there are MUCH cooler looking mosses out there... they're just harder to get a hold of.


----------

